# Windows slow on brand new machine



## Anticycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new ASUS ultrabook this week that should be quite fast given the config (see config at the bottom). It is fast indeed for internet browsing, video games etc, *except all windows related tasks*. Main examples:

- Opening a new folder can take 10 to 20 seconds
- Opening windows settings takes approx 15 seconds
- Opening a picture (!) takes approx 15 seconds and can make the computer freeze for a while

Something else I noticed: when I want to check windows updates, it doesn't seem to find any, but it doesn't tell me this; instead it just keeps looking for updates *without ever ending*.

Also as I said everything not windows related is very fast, I can open 30 tabs on chrome without any problem etc. 

I suspect : 
- A virus (after a week only??)
- Some of the bloatware ASUS installs by default on their machines

Any help appreciated 

My config:

Brand: ASUS Zenbook UX302LG
OS: Windows 8 Pro
Processor: Intel® Core™ i7 4500U Processor
Memory: DDR3L 1600 MHz SDRAM, 8 G
Graphic: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 730M 2GB DDR3 VRAM
Storage: 750GB HDD With 16G SSD
Antivirus: McAfee (installed by default, will change it asap)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

EDIT the processor isn't quick it's only 1.8GHz thats slow by todays standards.


----------



## Anticycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you think the processor itself can explain 20sec+ to open a folder?

However when I look in the performances tab the processor is rarely working at more than 20%. Could it be something like the power settings slowing it down on purpose?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

disable the antivirus and try if the speed increases
enable windows defender
if it helps remove the antivirus program fully.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

yes the processor could be slowing things down because of the amount of stuff on the computer itself. Removing any bloatware may help as well as making sure the normal hard drive is defragged, clean temporary files. Never defrag the ssd. Ma e sure TRIM is enabled on the ssd.


----------



## Anticycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot to you both, I'll try these this evening and say if it worked.


----------

